# new landlord/price increase?



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi All

Hope everyone's doing well.

Just a very quick one.

I've been here almost 4 years without too much fuss.

Seems I will have a new landlord and am in the last quarter of the agreement.




1) can new LL give me notice to leave (most rental contracts have a clause to end the agreement, so can he give me eviction notice or can I stay on?

2) Can he force me out if I don't want to leave, or enter the property etc? not that I want a confrontation but worth checking

3) On the contract I believe there are standard clauses that indicate they can give me notice? is that enforcable or do I need to go back over it with a microscope.

4) what happens to the deposit? Is there a chance to get it off the old landlord?

Appreciate any heads up.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

So far I've heard some say he needs to give 12 months notice and some say only 3 months. It may also depend on whether he wants to rent it out to others or wants to move in.

I think all Landlords are allowed to enter if there is an emergency (an excuse they'll invent) but not usually.

Nothing is fully enforceable here, always depends on who has more money/influence and if neither do then it's up to the police/courts to interpret the law or lack thereof


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I hope that ******* from that other thread isnt the one who bought the property.... or you are screwed.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

What other thread?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Where have you been Moe? It was a crazy thread where a guy was all proud he got someone fired and kicked out the country to illegally evict someone from a place he had bought.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Must have not read that thread! How did he get them evicted and fired?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

He proudly said... Wasta.


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

lol I haven't seen the threads but I sure hope not.

It's just good to be prepared before I see the new LL. Seems every day you see people get messed about as a tennant and hoping that someone has had some experience with these issues. I do speak arabic which usually is invaluable when it comes to dealing with legislation but have never dealt with RERA etc.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hmmm Jynxy I found that thread and am reading through it. This "woodlands" guy claims that he only got the guy fired and deported after he refused to communicate, did not agree on contract terms once the current one expired and did not want to live there at a higher rent.

I think in this case both the landlord and tenant were jerks and one kept tempting the other until the inevitable happened.

Western expats kinda have their own Wastas in a way, having a certain passport does get you preferential treatment. You certainly wouldn't be paid as much if you had a passport from the sub continent or at least not get a good salary as easily. Dubai is a Wasta-centric society


----------



## HarryUK (Oct 14, 2012)

Jynxgirl said:


> He proudly said... Wasta.


I'm glad the he did it, too many tenant to scared to buy but happy to smoke away landlords investments. Got what he deserved! Tenants deserve rights, like everyone else, but the moment you mess with another mans capital then tough measures need to be taken. 

The OP on the other thread protected his investment, he complained about the guy and he was dealt with. He didn't set out to get him deported. Wonderful ending to the story which makes me feel their is still justice in the world.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

The new landlord will have your deposit. When he bought the property the seller would have had to pay the buyer the outstanding rent and deposit. If the seller wanted to evict you so he could sell he would have had to give you 12 months notice. If the new landlord wants you to move out so he or his direct family can move in he has to give you 3 months notice prior to the end of your tenancy agreement. Odds are the buyer has bought the apartment with a tenant as an investment - if so he will probably leave you alone. Your rights do not change just because the owner has changed and your tenancy agreement is still valid.
If you don't want anyone coming in change the locks.


----------



## manjeet79 (May 18, 2010)

Hi Wansabug.. I have been told that as a new owner i still have to give 12 months notice to the tenant to evict them... Is what you have said about 3 months true?

My husband and I would like to move into our property as soon as the tenancy agreement expires in July, but the tenant is now demanding we either pay 85k compensation or give 12 months notice!

I definitely do not wish to pay compensation so i can move into my own property! Can i use the 3 month eviction rule here?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

As far as I understand you can give him notice to quit at the end of the tenancy. Best to call RERA and ask them for definite answer.
Note to others - if buying a property with a tenant and you want to live in that property - tell the seller you need a vacating letter from the tenant. Let the seller negotiate with the tenant before you but and, if compensation has to be paid, you can negotiate that in the price you are offering for the apartment. Usually the costs will be split.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm sure the ruling is - If a landlord wants a tenant to leave so he can sell the property as vacant he has to give the tenant 12 months notice prior to selling.
If the landlord wants a tenant to leave so that he or his direct family wish to live there he should give the Tenant 3 months notice prior to the end of the lease.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

wandabug said:


> I'm sure the ruling is - If a landlord wants a tenant to leave so he can sell the property as vacant he has to give the tenant 12 months notice prior to selling.
> If the landlord wants a tenant to leave so that he or his direct family wish to live there he should give the Tenant 3 months notice prior to the end of the lease.


* Apart from the above ,what if the new landlord wants to lease it at the market price which is higher than the existing rent & there's a rowdy tenant (similar to manjeet's tenant ^^) who doesn't co-operate ,then how much should the 'notice period' be ?? 

I know that currently the old tenancy contract will remain valid & the terms & conditions of the old contract should be followed by both the parties .


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

ibkiss said:


> * Apart from the above ,what if the new landlord wants to lease it at the market price which is higher than the existing rent & there's a rowdy tenant (similar to manjeet's tenant ^^) who doesn't co-operate ,then how much should the 'notice period' be ??
> 
> I know that currently the old tenancy contract will remain valid & the terms & conditions of the old contract should be followed by both the parties .


Notice period in such cases should be 3 months


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

It is interesting though to note how sticking to the rules is seen as not "co-operating"


----------



## manjeet79 (May 18, 2010)

The tenant is not co-operating because he/she willingly signed a contract agreeing with previous owner that each party can give 3 months notice to terminate, while fully knowing about the 12 month rule. 

Now because the tenant is not happy about moving out they are playing the compensation or 12 month card. 

Clearly a gentleman's agreement no longer exists in this day and age.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

manjeet79 said:


> The tenant is not co-operating because he/she willingly signed a contract agreeing with previous owner that each party can give 3 months notice to terminate, while fully knowing about the 12 month rule.
> 
> Now because the tenant is not happy about moving out they are playing the compensation or 12 month card.
> 
> Clearly a gentleman's agreement no longer exists in this day and age.


The 12 month rule exists and he is trying to exploit it to his advantage. Not exactly gentlemanly, but who is to say his previous landlords did not exploit stuff to their advantage.

As far as compensation is concerned, I dont agree with it on principle. If you get enough notice, you should not need compensation.

However dont forget that even when an owner did not pay service charges locking his tenant out of parking areas/gyms etc., the tenant would have to shell out 2 months rent for the privilege of moving out in the middle of his contract. 
So basically "compensation" paid by the tenant to the owner.

I am lucky to have a good landlord, but if I went through what many of my friends faced (trying to increase rent 40% knowing tenant's wife is expecting so he would probably agree being desperate), maybe I too would become skeptical


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

The safe rule is if you want to buy a property to live in then don't buy one with a Tenant. 
Caveat Emptor!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

HarryUK said:


> I'm glad the he did it, too many tenant to scared to buy but happy to smoke away landlords investments. Got what he deserved! Tenants deserve rights, like everyone else, but the moment you mess with another mans capital then tough measures need to be taken.
> 
> The OP on the other thread protected his investment, he complained about the guy and he was dealt with. He didn't set out to get him deported. Wonderful ending to the story which makes me feel their is still justice in the world.


I bet you're a real hit at parties and social gatherings.


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hi there

Cheers for the responses, as well as the interesting story about the other thread.

I'm not sure if I am any clearer on this 

(it does seem to be pot luck as with many things here).


So new LL can give me 3 months notice before expiry if he wants to move in (and if not am I entitled to renew, or rent only for 3 months from when he decides to come in?)

My objective is basically not to get shifted out for new LL to increase rent or get a massive hike on my rent (which allegedly the law protects you from)

Do I need to sweat now until I enter the last 3 months from which I Can insist to renew? 

I only want to follow my rights rather than get blackmailed by a greedy LL. Moving costs money, time and of course rental rates have skyrocketed in the prime areas.

Thanks again


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Best thing is to pay a visit to the rent committee. Take your contract along with any correspondence from the landlord. They will tell you exactly where you stand. They may even call your landlord and set him straight if he is in the wrong.


----------



## HarryUK (Oct 14, 2012)

Mr Rossi said:


> I bet you're a real hit at parties and social gatherings.


Good one! When I've stopped crying ill go and pay my mortgage on a property I invested my hard earned cash into.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

HarryUK said:


> When I've stopped crying ill


Something tells me the pain runs deeper


----------



## HarryUK (Oct 14, 2012)

Mr Rossi said:


> Something tells me the pain runs deeper


Not at all, very happy and content. Very happy to hear when justice is done to those who think they can trounce another mans investment... All in all its a wonderful warm evening.


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

You probably shouldn't have invested in something that your attitude suggests you can't really afford without having to screw a tenant over, but if that makes you feel warm and fuzzy you have bigger problems than that buddy.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Felixtoo2 said:


> You probably shouldn't have invested in something that your attitude suggests you can't really afford without having to screw a tenant over, but if that makes you feel warm and fuzzy you have bigger problems than that buddy.


It wasn't his apartment, he's basking in the glory of some random schadenfreude from the internet.

Expat reinvents self as even bigger ******* | The Pan-Arabia Enquirer


----------



## HarryUK (Oct 14, 2012)

Mr Rossi said:


> It wasn't his apartment, he's basking in the glory of some random schadenfreude from the internet.
> 
> Expat reinvents self as even bigger ******* | The Pan-Arabia Enquirer


The person in this article is an ass, doesn't mean everyone who is successful acts this way. If a tenant acts like an ass and potentially tries to financially ruin a legitimate investor, then I'm really happy said tenant loses job and returns home. This is karma  night night and don't get yourself too worked up


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Having a contract and not leaving because someone bought the apartment with gold dillusional inspirations to get rich quick with the perceived higher demand that allows increases of 30 to 40% over last years rental contract..... doesnt make the tenant acting like an ass. 

The longer I am here, the less I think less government control is the way to go. People truly are horrible creatures overall...


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks again for the responses.

Just to stay on topic, I think there is some protection, but I am wondering about the Ejari thing.

As far as I know the contract isn't Ejari registered.

Is this worth doing should I get into any conflict, even if it's towards the end of the tenancy agreement?

Also if I do that, then due to it being late, am I exposing myself to any fine or something for not registering?

It's not something I've heard much about but most things I google date back a couple of years.

I 'believe' the law is on my side but I can't say I'm not concerned.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

M123 said:


> Is this worth doing should I get into any conflict, even if it's towards the end of the tenancy agreement?
> 
> Also if I do that, then due to it being late, am I exposing myself to any fine or something for not registering?
> 
> .


Yes, 

No.

I did my Ejari a month before contract expiry.


----------



## M123 (Aug 14, 2009)

Thanks Tropicana.

I will try to sort it out.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

M123 said:


> Thanks Tropicana.
> 
> I will try to sort it out.


Tropicana has already answred - even I registered my contract a few weeks before expiry.
You would need the title deed copy from the LL. You may need his passport copy as well (it is required wherever I read about it, but was not asked).

Of course you need to have your own passport, visa, EID


----------



## Agoel (Jun 3, 2013)

manjeet79 said:


> Hi Wansabug.. I have been told that as a new owner i still have to give 12 months notice to the tenant to evict them... Is what you have said about 3 months true?
> 
> My husband and I would like to move into our property as soon as the tenancy agreement expires in July, but the tenant is now demanding we either pay 85k compensation or give 12 months notice!
> 
> I definitely do not wish to pay compensation so i can move into my own property! Can i use the 3 month eviction rule here?


Hi Manjeet

I was wondering if you got a concrete answer on the discrepancy between 3 months/12 months in case of new landlord willing to move himself? Secondly, in case it's 12 months notice, can the notice period start anyday or this 12 month window start from the expiry of the current tenancy agreement - which in the worst case would imply that one may have to wait for around 2 years to move into his own property? Appreciate your response.

Thanks.


----------



## HarryUK (Oct 14, 2012)

Agoel said:


> Hi Manjeet
> 
> I was wondering if you got a concrete answer on the discrepancy between 3 months/12 months in case of new landlord willing to move himself? Secondly, in case it's 12 months notice, can the notice period start anyday or this 12 month window start from the expiry of the current tenancy agreement - which in the worst case would imply that one may have to wait for around 2 years to move into his own property? Appreciate your response.
> 
> Thanks.


I can answer, as I recently purchased a property with tenants. The landlord has to give 12 months notice effective from the date of renewal. The vacating notice letter needs to be printed, signed and notarised by the Dubai courts and delivered by Dubai post. This is what I had to do kindly do for my tenant who wanted 100k aed compensation for leaving early (I offered him 50k aed which he refused). So he has correctly has the right to live there for 12 months and the landlord has the right to increase rent in line with RERA rental index.


----------



## M156 (Dec 9, 2013)

M123 said:


> Thanks Tropicana.
> 
> I will try to sort it out.


Hi M123

I am trying to PM you re a question about pharmacy in Dubai

I come across your thread on this forum about trying to get a position for your wife in Dubai

I am in the same position and am seeking positions out there and wanted to pick your brains if I may…

She works for Boots here and am trying to find out the best way to attain the same role there?

Thanks

Narinder


----------

